# A New Autumn Collectible Is in SPORE for You!



## Oblivia (Oct 2, 2016)

The weather's become brisk, the green leaves of yesterday have been replaced with bright oranges and deep auburns, and an all-new collectible has sprouted up in the Bell Tree Shop to celebrate the onset of the autumn season.

For 350 TBT bells, you can grab one of these limited edition (and beyond adorable) Famous Mushroom* collectibles to help you get into the fall spirit.  Can we also just take a few moments to appreciate how well it matches with the autumn TBT theme?!  Today's the lucky day of all the members who have always wanted to coordinate their collectibles to the TBT graphics, because I know that's _totally_ a thing people have been dreaming of.

This collectible will only be available for a few days, during which there will be periodic restocks after the initial stock of 50.  After this week, the Famous Mushroom will be gone for good... or at least until next fall!

*This collectible may or may not cause temporary body growth if ingested

Oh, and our lovely *Justin* has added the October birthstone to the shop, so be sure to grab your opal if you haven't already!


----------



## Crash (Oct 2, 2016)

YES I LOVE IT
so happy for another fall collectible, it looks great! :')


----------



## Jake (Oct 2, 2016)

What about Smamrock????


----------



## Zane (Oct 2, 2016)

omg the mushroom is adorable i love it


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 2, 2016)

Holy crap this collectible is perfect for me....


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 2, 2016)

Just got the 2nd to last one o.o


----------



## Chicha (Oct 2, 2016)

What omg, I had no idea there was a new collectible until now rip

They look really cute!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh well last one sold, rip mushrooms


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 2, 2016)

Oblivia said:
			
		

> Can we also just take a few moments to appreciate how well it matches with the autumn TBT theme?!



not gonna lie I love the new collectible obviously since I love Toad....
but the Autumn theme is like a copper, auburn, brown
The mushrooms are stark, vivid orange background with red and white. I see it as clashing with the many beautiful subtle autumnal tones. But I bet it will look great when snow comes and green leaves later.


----------



## N a t (Oct 2, 2016)

I totally missed these.

Just end me lmao, mushrooms are so rad, I can't believe I actually missed them.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 2, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I totally missed these.
> 
> Just end me lmao, mushrooms are so rad, I can't believe I actually missed them.



There'll be lots of restocks over the next few days, so plenty of chances to grab a mushroom!  They aren't gone for good just yet.


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2016)

Hooray for being poor. :'D
Nonetheless though, they look really nice!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> not gonna lie I love the new collectible obviously since I love Toad....
> but the Autumn theme is like a copper, auburn, brown
> The mushrooms are stark, vivid orange background with red and white. I see it as clashing with the many beautiful subtle autumnal tones. But I bet it will look great when snow comes and green leaves later.



That's not vivid orange, it's dark reddish-orange into tan. 
Vivid orange would look like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 compared to:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 2, 2016)

Looks like I gotta buy a few. Fall is my favorite season after all.


----------



## N a t (Oct 2, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> There'll be lots of restocks over the next few days, so plenty of chances to grab a mushroom!  They aren't gone for good just yet.



Ah, I knowwww. The collectible game is a tough one though hehe. Gotta go fast 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Hooray for being poor. :'D
> Nonetheless though, they look really nice!



Would you like me to send you some bells so you'll have enough for a shroom too? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lol too late sent them anyways


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 2, 2016)

thanks guys, the mushrooms look great!

and now all the seasons have a collectible too!


----------



## Araie (Oct 2, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Ah, I knowwww. The collectible game is a tough one though hehe. Gotta go fast
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You really didn't have to do that! I do thank you very very much.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 2, 2016)

totally missed this whoops ^^" I'm poor though so I don't have enough...


----------



## N a t (Oct 2, 2016)

Araie said:


> You really didn't have to do that! I do thank you very very much.



Mhm~


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 2, 2016)

wait. looking at posts, these last liked an hour before selling out?

what's wrong with you people?


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 2, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> wait. looking at posts, these last liked an hour before selling out?
> 
> what's wrong with you people?



they're expensive, and everybody's broke...


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 2, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> wait. looking at posts, these last liked an hour before selling out?
> 
> what's wrong with you people?





King Dad said:


> they're expensive, and everybody's broke...



blame the staff >


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 2, 2016)

Hope I can catch 12 of them.


----------



## N a t (Oct 2, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> wait. looking at posts, these last liked an hour before selling out?
> 
> what's wrong with you people?



Lmao, I know, we're a bunch of vultures and scavengers. I was out-scavenged by the other scavengers.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 2, 2016)

OMG! I missed it and its sold out. Will it ever restock?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 2, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> OMG! I missed it and its sold out. Will it ever restock?


There will be more restocks.


----------



## The Pennifer (Oct 2, 2016)

OMGG!! Love the Famous Mushroom Collectible


----------



## N a t (Oct 2, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> OMG! I missed it and its sold out. Will it ever restock?



Haha yeah there will be more. Oblivia put me at ease when I got all huffy


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 2, 2016)

*silently waiting*


----------



## N a t (Oct 2, 2016)

Twisted Circuits said:


> *silently waiting*



*watching, waiting, watching, waiting, watching and waiting....*


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 3, 2016)

Twisted Circuits said:


> *silently waiting*



sounds Lovecraftian...


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm refreshing the page crazy. Looking for a restock.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 3, 2016)

King Dad said:


> sounds Lovecraftian...





Bone Baby said:


> *watching, waiting, watching, waiting, watching and waiting....*



so does this


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

I was online since this morning and I missed these OTL
End me. ; -;

(I hope I catch another restock aaaaaaaah they're too adorable)


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 3, 2016)

Small restock before heading off to bed.  GO!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 3, 2016)

get'em now folks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd, dammit


----------



## roseflower (Oct 3, 2016)

So adorable, thanks for doing a collectible for autumn<3


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Small restock before heading off to bed.  GO!



JUST IN TIME, right after I last posted! Thank ye, Oblivia! <3


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 3, 2016)

gone in 10 min... wow


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 3, 2016)

Got a lot.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 3, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Got a lot.


only 18/25 try harder next time


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 3, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Got a lot.



Y'all know who to blame now for the sudden disappearance of mushrooms in the shop.
(Just kidding!) Are you planning on becoming the new ruler of the mushroom kingdom?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 3, 2016)

Heyden said:


> only 18/25 try harder next time


Why try harder? I got most of them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 3, 2016)

Aw mang I need to look out for those re-stocks, darn my nocturnal butt always missing them... =[


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Way too friendly for the US and rest of non-EU users right.. heh. Oh well wouldn't have gotten it other than for re-sell purposes anyways.


----------



## Capeet (Oct 3, 2016)

Hnggghhh had to buy one with the little TBT I had left! Too cute.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 3, 2016)

man i missed another restock while in class


----------



## SharJoY (Oct 3, 2016)

The mushroom collectible is so pretty!  .


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 3, 2016)

Why did I missed this?! I'll buy one for store price ;n;


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 3, 2016)

Aw, the new collectible is so cute!


----------



## sej (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice! I would try and get one but I'm poor xD


----------



## oath2order (Oct 3, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Why try harder? I got most of them.



why tho


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Lmao literally after I went to bed


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2016)

I miss these stocks. Well, it's better than not getting enough sleep or missing school. There's more importance in school, work, and sleep than pixels. But at least I got my twelve copies of my favorite collectible.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 3, 2016)

((((((( why do i always miss these things


----------



## DaCoSim (Oct 3, 2016)

Super cute! Luv it guys! Thx!


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 3, 2016)

Would anyone like some mushrooms for lunch?


----------



## pandapples (Oct 3, 2016)

thanks for the cute autumn collectible!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm back in the dark zone (less than 1,000 TBT). And two of my apples were kicked out of my sidebar. But at least I got two of these mushrooms.

Now where are the animated Power Star collectibles (Super Mario 64 stars)?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 3, 2016)

got 7mushrooms out of the restock.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Would anyone like some mushrooms for lunch?



THANK YOUUUUU! ;D


----------



## VioletPrincess (Oct 3, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Would anyone like some mushrooms for lunch?



Yay, thank you.


----------



## Kaiserin (Oct 3, 2016)

Bought the legit last one, lol.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

It looks like we'll probs have 400 again c:


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> Would anyone like some mushrooms for lunch?



heh sure amiga.


----------



## Nicole. (Oct 3, 2016)

So we pay 350 bells for a mushroom that will only be temporary? I don't understand? Some please explain


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Nicole. said:


> So we pay 350 bells for a mushroom that will only be temporary? I don't understand? Some please explain



It's not temporary. It's a permanent collectible, the temporary remark Oblivia made was a joke about how these mushrooms make your really giant for a second in game if you eat them


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 3, 2016)

wait how didn't i notice this until now?
i hope there's a restock

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh rip there was </33


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 3, 2016)

I definitely won't be announcing every restock, so best to stalk the shop as much as possible if you want to grab a mushroom


----------



## mogyay (Oct 3, 2016)

yay! ty, it's super adorable!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 3, 2016)

lel thank you bone baby

RIP WALLET
I had like 3k
now only 188 tbt </3
Got 10 though huehue


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 3, 2016)

8 LEFT IN THE SHOP PEOPLE!!!!! HURRY UP IF YOU WANT ONE~!!!


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

YA'LL Staff members so sneaky


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 3, 2016)

6 MUSHROOMS LEFT!~

- - - Post Merge - - -

5 MUSHROOMS LEFT!~


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Oct 3, 2016)

Crap I went to buy one it said that 174 were sold then I got 350 bells from my atm. Poof! It was sold out.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 3, 2016)

Really?  Now why would you go and do that?


----------



## Aronthaer (Oct 3, 2016)

anyone else remember when I made this into a collectible? Glad to see it's a thing now  it's literally the same thing with a different colored backround haha. have to admit tho, that is a more attractive color for it. looks good you guys!


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 185000 anyone else remember when I made this into a collectible? Glad to see it's a thing now  it's literally the same thing with a different colored backround haha. have to admit tho, that is a more attractive color for it. looks good you guys!



They need to hurry up and use your Jacobs Ladder image, so I can wear my favorite flower


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks like I'll be stalking the shop all week.
RIP my plans; hopefully I'll be able to snag one with my birthday timestamp


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 3, 2016)

*Waits for next restock like a creepy stalker*


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well a very generous person gave me like 80 TBT so I could afford one so now I can stalk the shop yayyy



Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 3, 2016)

Aronthaer said:


> View attachment 185000 anyone else remember when I made this into a collectible? Glad to see it's a thing now  it's literally the same thing with a different colored backround haha. have to admit tho, that is a more attractive color for it. looks good you guys!



damn son, sounds like you need to sue Jeremy Inc. for copyright royalties, punitive damages, and intentional infliction of emotional distress.  I can hook you up with this barrister I know, his name is Phoenix Wright...


----------



## Araie (Oct 3, 2016)

They're in stock! Just got one myself.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Araie said:


> They're in stock! Just got one myself.



Thanks! I was just able to message someone who needed a shroom <3


----------



## Taj (Oct 3, 2016)

Logs in

Oh look at this

Buys one

Oh thats what it is


----------



## f11 (Oct 3, 2016)

These are hot


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

neester14 said:


> Logs in
> 
> Oh look at this
> 
> ...


Not sure if disappointed or pleased...


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 3, 2016)

4 MUSHROOMS LEFT! GET YOUR MUSHROOMS BEFORE THEY ARE GONE!


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> 4 MUSHROOMS LEFT! GET YOUR MUSHROOMS BEFORE THEY ARE GONE!



You're like the skittles guy at a baseball game.


----------



## Seroja (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeaaaay! I've been waiting for this~  Thank you!


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 3, 2016)

These mushrooms are sooooooo adorable!  I wonder if there will be other mushroom collectibles


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> These mushrooms are sooooooo adorable!  I wonder if there will be other mushroom collectibles



I wouldn't be against the other shrooms being collectibles, but this one would likely be the most popular. Imagine a truffle collectible. It'd literally look like a turd lmao


----------



## p e p p e r (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I wouldn't be against the other shrooms being collectibles, but this one would likely be the most popular. Imagine a truffle collectible. It'd literally look like a turd lmao



lol! yeah it would look great next to the lump of coal collectible


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> lol! yeah it would look great next to the lump of coal collectible



Just truffles and lumps of coal, all day.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 3, 2016)

Ugh why did I just find out about this now I want one so baaaad they're so nice


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 3, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> Ugh why did I just find out about this now I want one so baaaad they're so nice



check my thread c:


----------



## Silversea (Oct 3, 2016)

On one hand a fun new collectible, on the other hand limited quantity and it's going to take luck to bump into a restock ;(

Regardless, happy mushroom month


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Silversea said:


> On one hand a fun new collectible, on the other hand limited quantity and it's going to take luck to bump into a restock ;(
> 
> Regardless, happy mushroom month



Don't fret! We should still have a day or two, and you might find some being sold for store price in the MP. ShayminSkies is doing that, check their thread sometime!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 3, 2016)

Hopefully gonna snag a couple tomorrow for people who missed the restocks. Hate it when that 1 person takes like 20 to make a profit off of them


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Hopefully gonna snag a couple tomorrow for people who missed the restocks. Hate it when that 1 person takes like 20 to make a profit off of them



Ayy GL friend-o!


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 3, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Hopefully gonna snag a couple tomorrow for people who missed the restocks. Hate it when that 1 person takes like 20 to make a profit off of them


Good luck friend. I'm going after them myself.


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> Good luck friend. I'm going after them myself.



The challenge is real


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2016)

Great, another one I missed. -_-


----------



## N a t (Oct 3, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Great, another one I missed. -_-



There is hope yet, do not be sad :c


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 3, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> There is hope yet, do not be sad :c



I highly doubt I'm going to be around for/remember the restocks so... yeah.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 4, 2016)

oath2order said:


> why tho


Cause I didn't want to get all of the stock. Getting most of it was good for me.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 4, 2016)

You could just write a script to monitor the webpage and let you know when it's back in stock.


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2016)

Twisted Circuits said:


> You could just write a script to monitor the webpage and let you know when it's back in stock.


I've tried w many before, for some reason it never works for me. Eiither I'm doing something wrong or TBT's coding doesn't signal the monitor eh.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 4, 2016)

Heyden said:


> I've tried w many before, for some reason it never works for me. Eiither I'm doing something wrong or TBT's coding doesn't signal the monitor eh.



What language are you using?  I just finished writing one in Powershell.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 4, 2016)

Oblivia is offline maybe that was the last restock for the day?


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks Jake.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 4, 2016)

Small restock due to insomnia. Expect another sometime early this morning!


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 4, 2016)

I didn't realize you were online.  I change my thanks to you.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 4, 2016)

Twisted Circuits said:


> I didn't realize you were online.  I change my thanks to you.



Ninja mode is activated.


----------



## Mura (Oct 4, 2016)

awe damn 
the one day i dont use tbt, you guys add a new collectible..

Someone should send me one if they get an extra  I'll give you 350tbt for it


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 4, 2016)

10 were restocked in the a.m, all taken


----------



## Amilee (Oct 4, 2016)

omg how did i miss this ooooh i need one ;-;


----------



## Annemarie (Oct 4, 2016)

They're in stock!


----------



## Amilee (Oct 4, 2016)

Annemarie said:


> They're in stock!



aaaand its gone


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

We're getting closer to that magic numbah


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 4, 2016)

Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Oct 4, 2016)

took 14 of them away.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 4, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> took 14 of them away.



lols you are cray cray!! mushroom for days


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 4, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> took 14 of them away.



lmao don't you think you have too much


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

Kirbystarship said:


> took 14 of them away.



Good lawd


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 4, 2016)

Sholee said:


> lols you are cray cray!! mushroom for days



I wonder if rabbits like mushrooms as much as they like carrots.

But my apples don't like them because it's "kicking them out of my sidebar". Three of them are mad at me for it.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 4, 2016)

omg there was 65 while I was gone at school. *sigh*


----------



## Danielkang2 (Oct 4, 2016)

When will the restocks end?


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2016)

Well I finally got one but I haven't seen any in stock all day. :/


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 4, 2016)

I was stocking them every 4-5 hours in the beginning in hopes that I'd cover every timezone, but I've only managed two restocks today as I was super busy with work.

I am going to be trying something different in at least a couple of the upcoming restocks in hopes of achieving a more even distribution, just need to test a few things first!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 4, 2016)

Well, I got one. Whoopee. (I want to be active again...)


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 4, 2016)

25 mushrooms are up for grabs in the shop, and I've temporarily set them to unique to allow easier access to those who haven't been able to make it to any of the restocks.  This does mean that purchases will be disallowed for those who already have a mushroom, but there will definitely be more standard restocks to come where you'll be able to repurchase even if you already have a mushroom (or 40).

Hopefully this makes things a bit more fair and alleviates some of the frustration for those who haven't been able to get their hands on a fun guy up until now!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 4, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> 25 mushrooms are up for grabs in the shop, and I've temporarily set them to unique to allow easier access to those who haven't been able to make it to any of the restocks.  This does mean that purchases will be disallowed for those who already have a mushroom, but there will definitely be more standard restocks to come where you'll be able to repurchase even if you already have a mushroom (or 40).
> 
> Hopefully this makes things a bit more fair and alleviates some of the frustration for those who haven't been able to get their hands on a fun guy up until now!



Oh that clears up why I couldn't buy 1. I buy them to resell at the same price for people who can't buy them anyways lol


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2016)

Ugh I wanted to buy one myself so it wouldn't have the gift tag. ;-;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 4, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> 25 mushrooms are up for grabs in the shop, and I've temporarily set them to unique to allow easier access to those who haven't been able to make it to any of the restocks.  This does mean that *purchases will be disallowed for those who already have a mushroom*, but there will definitely be more standard restocks to come where you'll be able to repurchase even if you already have a mushroom (or 40).
> 
> Hopefully this makes things a bit more fair and alleviates some of the frustration for those who haven't been able to get their hands on a fun guy up until now!


Please make this happen for *all* items.


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 4, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> 25 mushrooms are up for grabs in the shop, and I've temporarily set them to unique to allow easier access to those who haven't been able to make it to any of the restocks.  This does mean that purchases will be disallowed for those who already have a mushroom, but there will definitely be more standard restocks to come where you'll be able to repurchase even if you already have a mushroom (or 40).
> 
> Hopefully this makes things a bit more fair and alleviates some of the frustration for those who haven't been able to get their hands on a fun guy up until now!



I wondered why I couldn't buy . Wish I'd known this was going to happen before I paid such a high price heh, oh well live and learn.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 4, 2016)

FancyThat said:


> I wondered why I couldn't buy . Wish I'd known this was going to happen before I paid such a high price heh, oh well live and learn.



This is why my thread exists Fancy One


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

Its not letting me buy any ;-;


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> Its not letting me buy any ;-;



You already have some, so this current restock won't let you buy anymore. See Oblivia's post above!


----------



## FancyThat (Oct 4, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> This is why my thread exists Fancy One



I shall remember to wait in the future :3.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> You already have some, so this current restock won't let you buy anymore. See Oblivia's post above!



ahh i didnt see that ;-;


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2016)

amazing what happens when it becomes 1pp


----------



## Aquari (Oct 4, 2016)

when is 1pp going to be taken off? ive bought some from a friend but they cant gift it to me


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 4, 2016)

what is "1p"?


----------



## Heyden (Oct 4, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> what is "1p"?


1pp = 1 per person


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> 25 mushrooms are up for grabs in the shop, and I've temporarily set them to unique to allow easier access to those who haven't been able to make it to any of the restocks.  This does mean that purchases will be disallowed for those who already have a mushroom, but there will definitely be more standard restocks to come where you'll be able to repurchase even if you already have a mushroom (or 40).
> 
> Hopefully this makes things a bit more fair and alleviates some of the frustration for those who haven't been able to get their hands on a fun guy up until now!



This is awesome! It'd be great if every restock period or rare collectible release, with multiple waves, could have at least 1 wave of 1pp collectibles. A lot of people have wanted this in the past, and it makes it really fair imo. Thanks for this! It didn't benefit me since I already have 1, but I'm sure it helped a lot of members out, and it will do the same if this is continued in the future. <3


----------



## Mura (Oct 4, 2016)

I just bought one


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 4, 2016)

I like how it looks with my yellow Pika egg. <3


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 4, 2016)

we can finally get high oh this is what i was waiting for


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 4, 2016)

I just purchased one. It's my one and only collectable I have.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Oct 4, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> The weather's become brisk, the green leaves of yesterday have been replaced with bright oranges and deep auburns, and an all-new collectible has sprouted up in the Bell Tree Shop to celebrate the onset of the autumn season.
> 
> For 350 TBT bells, you can grab one of these limited edition (and beyond adorable) Famous Mushroom* collectibles to help you get into the fall spirit.  Can we also just take a few moments to appreciate how well it matches with the autumn TBT theme?!  Today's the lucky day of all the members who have always wanted to coordinate their collectibles to the TBT graphics, because I know that's _totally_ a thing people have been dreaming of.
> 
> ...



can we buy more than 1 mushroom?


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

Luna Moonbug said:


> can we buy more than 1 mushroom?



You should be able to once this wave runs out. This specific wave of shrooms was dedicated to people who keep missing them, so right now the shrooms are 1per person. Some people have more than 1 obviously, because they bought multiples before this wave. Once these sell out, they will likely get a couple more restocks, and you can buy more then!


----------



## N e s s (Oct 4, 2016)

Tbh from all these stocks i don't think the shrooms will be worth much

- - - Post Merge - - -

but honestly i don't care because mine was gift


----------



## N a t (Oct 4, 2016)

N e s s said:


> Tbh from all these stocks i don't think the shrooms will be worth much
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but honestly i don't care because mine was gift



They will likely end at 400, much like the smams, and carnies. At least I think so. They may have a little inflation by the end of this, but doubtfully much. They already weren't getting very high offers when people were selling for over store price.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm a druggie now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 5, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Please make this happen for *all* items.



At least for the Pokeballs and Weird Dolls if they get restocked.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 5, 2016)

only 4 left now


----------



## Aquari (Oct 5, 2016)

0 left


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 5, 2016)

I got one


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 5, 2016)

No more restocks???


----------



## cornimer (Oct 5, 2016)

I love this collectible so much! So glad I was able to get one


----------



## Sholee (Oct 5, 2016)

Oblivia said:


> 25 mushrooms are up for grabs in the shop, and I've temporarily set them to unique to allow easier access to those who haven't been able to make it to any of the restocks.  This does mean that purchases will be disallowed for those who already have a mushroom, but there will definitely be more standard restocks to come where you'll be able to repurchase even if you already have a mushroom (or 40).
> 
> Hopefully this makes things a bit more fair and alleviates some of the frustration for those who haven't been able to get their hands on a fun guy up until now!



Wow, I'm so glad that you guys have decided to disburse restocks differently! The hoarding has always been a problem and if future restocks were to split between this method and the standard, I feel it will definitely even out the playing field and keep prices low for resales. It may also stop anyone from having a monopoly on limited collectibles. I really hope this method will come back for future collectibles and restocks!!

FYI, if anyone needs a mushroom, I'm selling all of mine for shop price.


----------



## Libra (Oct 5, 2016)

How cute! <3


----------



## Aronthaer (Oct 5, 2016)

only two left you guys! IF you want one, now's your chance!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 5, 2016)

please buy the last few so we can have normal restocks!


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 5, 2016)

1 MUSHROOM LEFT!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 5, 2016)

Do they degrade over time?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 5, 2016)

The mushrooms are now available to anyone again. They were in the shop with the one per person setting for more than 12 hours, so there were lots of opportunities to get one! We may turn it back on for another restock in the future.


----------



## Aquari (Oct 5, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> The mushrooms are now available to anyone again. They were in the shop with the one per person setting for more than 12 hours, so there were lots of opportunities to get one! We may turn it back on for another restock in the future.



bless you, jer ;-;


----------



## Corrie (Oct 5, 2016)

Whoa, one of the first time I was online for a restock. XD


----------



## Aquari (Oct 5, 2016)

just nabbed 2


----------



## N a t (Oct 5, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> The mushrooms are now available to anyone again. They were in the shop with the one per person setting for more than 12 hours, so there were lots of opportunities to get one! We may turn it back on for another restock in the future.



Yay, thanks!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 5, 2016)

ok tbh i want a few more so i have a full lineup but im too poor rip


----------



## N a t (Oct 5, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> ok tbh i want a few more so i have a full lineup but im too poor rip



I think we need to have a talk...Your friends and family are starting to get....worried...


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 5, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I think we need to have a talk...Your friends and family are starting to get....worried...



i shouldn't start so young, youre right


----------



## N a t (Oct 5, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> i shouldn't start so young, youre right



_All around me are familiar faces, worn out places, worn out faces..._


----------



## vel (Oct 5, 2016)

who made up that pun


----------



## N a t (Oct 5, 2016)

Awake said:


> who made up that pun



If you're talking about the funguy tag that just showed up, I wish I knew... One of my all time fave puns tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or maybe you meant the spore pun used in the title of the thread lmao, idk


----------



## Aronthaer (Oct 6, 2016)

crap, I just realized I bought some art that's gonna bring me to like, 0 TBT after these mushrooms... don't do shrooms kids


----------



## Holla (Oct 6, 2016)

Hooray got one! ^_^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 6, 2016)

well I guess now I have stuff to make more TBT later for future hybrid stocks I end up missing


----------



## N a t (Oct 6, 2016)

Either these weren't in as high demand as other collectibles, or they're too expensive for everyone. There are still mushrooms in the shop now, and they've been there for a little while now I think. I wasn't here for the smamrocks, but they were only 40 some bells cheaper I think. Did they last this long when they released? I'm just surprised, but maybe everyone is really broke, and since a few users were nice enough to continuously sell at store price, and then the 1pp wave released, there's less reason for resellers to buy them as well. Most people who wanted one got it, everyone is pretty broke, and resellers aren't getting their profits. That's how it looks to me. :I


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 6, 2016)

it could also be weekday and people having work/school, idk

either way I'm guessing if we reach the point where they just aren't selling anymore, when the deadline hits they'll just be removed from the shop regardless. plus any sort of notable resale price increase I expect to be far more in long-term. especially if the blurb about them being gone for good is actually legit, and they don't come back next year or anything like that


----------



## N a t (Oct 6, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> it could also be weekday and people having work/school, idk
> 
> either way I'm guessing if we reach the point where they just aren't selling anymore, when the deadline hits they'll just be removed from the shop regardless. plus any sort of notable resale price increase I expect to be far more in long-term. especially if the blurb about them being gone for good is actually legit, and they don't come back next year or anything like that



It's highly likely, about it just being a busy day for most of the community. I also have to agree with what you said about an increase in the resale price, although I also think it might even begin to drop? Iirc the shamrocks released just last year, correct me if I'm wrong. Their retail price was 314 or 315. Basically the date for St.Patties day I think, but since it's not a major Holiday for me I'm not sure of the date. The price inflated I'm sure, but it's only gone down hill. Although it really was more of an act for kindness, someone willingly sold me a shamrock for 150 btb, and according to the collectible guide, they're selling for an average of 200-400. Since they're going for as low as 200 though, I highly doubt they're selling for 400 very often at all. The carnations have maintained their inflated prices for now, but I'm sure they may eventually drop as well. Not many people are currently buying them, and some users have been trying to sell as few as 1 or 2 for weeks now. I just think that these situations may foreshadow what is to become of the mushroom collectible as well. Especially since I think the mushrooms got less hype than the carnations. Just some speculation.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 6, 2016)

yeah, there's really no telling what will go on market-wise, so all we have to go by is guesswork. def more interesting than the prior "every limited collectible resells at inflated prices"


----------



## N a t (Oct 6, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, there's really no telling what will go on market-wise, so all we have to go by is guesswork. def more interesting than the prior "every limited collectible resells at inflated prices"



Both interesting, and possibly beneficial. For late commers or those who choose to wait out the storm. Catching the deflated prices on the collectibles you want is a great thing. I do like to watch the market though. Even when it doesn't concern me at the time, I guess I find it entertaining.


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

*Oblivia* WHERE ARE YOU WITH YOUR NINJA MODE WHEN WE NEED YOU


----------



## N a t (Oct 6, 2016)

I think we're approaching the end of the shroom restocks. Almost at 400 :X


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 6, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> *Oblivia* WHERE ARE YOU WITH YOUR NINJA MODE WHEN WE NEED YOU



Oblivia is taking a few days off to deal with some other things, so I'll be restocking the rest of them (including just now!).


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Oblivia is taking a few days off to deal with some other things, so I'll be restocking the rest of them (including just now!).



OMG right before you said it I found the restock. TY NINJA STEALTH-MODE JEREMY 

9 MUSHROOMS LEFT PEOPLE!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Oblivia is taking a few days off to deal with some other things, so I'll be restocking the rest of them (including just now!).



Thanks Jeremy. Now these people can get their mushrooms.

Yes, I hid mine away from my sidebar because the apples want their sidebar back.


----------



## N a t (Oct 6, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks Jeremy. Now these people can get their mushrooms.
> 
> Yes, I hid mine away from my sidebar because the apples want their sidebar back.



What a bunch of sour Apples :x


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 6, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> What a bunch of sour Apples :x



They were just used to staying in my sidebar the whole time. They don't want other collectibles in these spots, even their friends (like the tulips).


----------



## Mura (Oct 6, 2016)

I just bought one like 20 minutes ago. was this restock available to all?


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 6, 2016)

Murabito. said:


> I just bought one like 20 minutes ago. was this restock available to all?



ye :3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 7, 2016)

Jeremy said:


> Oblivia is taking a few days off to deal with some other things, so I'll be restocking the rest of them (including just now!).



uh

well

hopefully whatever she has to deal with goes well enough


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

There are still mushrooms available now >>


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Yea 12 left


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 7, 2016)

Finally got one myself. <3


----------



## Horus (Oct 7, 2016)

First it's mushroom collectibles then it's clickers. So naive. 

SELLING 48 SHAMROCKS! FUNDING FOR A NEW NIGHT THEME!


----------



## Aquari (Oct 7, 2016)

Horus said:


> First it's mushroom collectibles then it's clickers. So naive.
> 
> SELLING 48 SHAMROCKS! FUNDING FOR A NEW NIGHT THEME!



are you really selling shams tho?


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

Horus said:


> First it's mushroom collectibles then it's clickers. So naive.
> 
> SELLING 48 SHAMROCKS! FUNDING FOR A NEW NIGHT THEME!



Y so many tho


----------



## Horus (Oct 7, 2016)

Teabagel said:


> are you really selling shams tho?



Yea, why would I sit on 48 shamrock collectibles?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bone Baby said:


> Y so many tho



Funding for a night theme.


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

Horus said:


> Yea, why would I sit on 48 shamrock collectibles?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Nah I saw that, but was that the ORIGINAL reason for having so many? Lol


----------



## Horus (Oct 7, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Nah I saw that, but was that the ORIGINAL reason for having so many? Lol



Jeremy misspelled Shamrocks with Smamrocks


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

Horus said:


> Jeremy misspelled Shamrocks with Smamrocks



Lol, good reason.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 7, 2016)

omg I miss everything


----------



## N a t (Oct 7, 2016)

kayleee said:


> omg I miss everything



If you're lookin for shrooms, they're sellin for store price on the MP, and should also get some more restcocks! It looks like they'll stop at 400, and are currently at 385.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 8, 2016)

tbh I kinda hope it stops at some weird number like 397

just because


----------



## Aquari (Oct 8, 2016)

does it stop on monday?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 8, 2016)

end of today I'm p sure


----------



## N a t (Oct 8, 2016)

We've reached 400, scabies and tents :x


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 9, 2016)

Bye bye, little fun guy.


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2016)

@staff who made the mushroom pun


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2016)

So when will another direct occur?


----------



## N a t (Oct 9, 2016)

Rip ma little mushdoods. NOW WHERE THE SPOOKY STUFF AT? Jk not jk tbh I love Halloween huehuehue


----------



## Bunnilla (Oct 9, 2016)

Bye-bye little mushroom,
We had a blast,
But now you are gone from the shop,
And are in the past.

Bye-bye little mushroom,
We had so much fun,
Staying on my sidebar,
And playing in the sun.

Bye-bye little mushroom,
I'll kiss you good-bye,
I'll keep the memories we shared,
You little fungi.

Rip shrooms 2k16


----------



## chapstick (Oct 9, 2016)

i did miss the stocks, but i bought one so im good


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2016)

Looking forward to the other mushrooms in the future (maybe) and the Halloween stuff coming up! I hope I can get one of each this time instead of having to buy a voodoo doll for way more because they sold out so faaast! Also more prepped if they have another contest cause I've been pixeling like cray.


----------



## N a t (Oct 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Looking forward to the other mushrooms in the future (maybe) and the Halloween stuff coming up! I hope I can get one of each this time instead of having to buy a voodoo doll for way more because they sold out so faaast! Also more prepped if they have another contest cause I've been pixeling like cray.



Truffles plz lmao. The rare mushrooms are so funny, they look like poo, and I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Twisted Circuits (Oct 10, 2016)

I bought as many mushrooms as I could to keep them from getting scalped.  I'm selling them in the other section for their original price (350 bells) to folx who weren't able to secure them due to scalpers.  I was able to get 5 (1 for me and 4 for other's).  Reach other in the thread and I'll get you a mushroom for as long as I have them.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 11, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> Truffles plz lmao. The rare mushrooms are so funny, they look like poo, and I'd buy one in a heartbeat.



#poocollectible2016

haha,someone should make one poo collectible each for all the ****posters aka. top10 most forum posts


----------



## Mura (Oct 11, 2016)

poison mushroom for halloween

calling it


----------



## MyPrinceCharming12 (Oct 15, 2016)

It's sad there is only 50 of them.  Hmm I would of got one as well.  I do indeed love collectibles. I just seem to sell them after a while...


----------



## N a t (Oct 15, 2016)

pigglewiggle said:


> It's sad there is only 50 of them.  Hmm I would of got one as well.  I do indeed love collectibles. I just seem to sell them after a while...



There's 400 famous mushrooms though


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Oct 15, 2016)

R.I.P. Famous Mushroom.

It may have had it's faulty morels, sprouting once a year around a rare bell tree, but maybe someday it will grow on us.

- - - Post Merge - - -

R.I.P. Famous Mushroom.

It may have had it's faulty morels, sprouting once a year around a rare bell tree, but maybe someday it will grow on us.


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone have a guess on what the new flower collectible will be on November 1st?!?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Anyone have a guess on what the new flower collectible will be on November 1st?!?!



I bet it's the roses.


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 23, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I bet it's the roses.



Maybe. But what about lillies?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Apple2012 said:


> I bet it's the roses.



yeah unless they start making hybrids or more rare flowers.

would totally buy a rafflesia though, those are the bomb!


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm going to go ahead and close this since our little fun guy is long gone from the shop, but feel free to continue speculating about the flowers/other to-be-released collectibles in the Shop/Collectibles/Restocks Discussion Thread!


----------

